# favourite boys name



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

So I keep seeing lots of discussions about puppy names and hopefully if all goes well tomorrow we may be able to move forward

(dont want to jinx anything so keeping quiet !) :tapedshut:

hubby wants a boy, so sitting here trying to be inspired with a boys name so what is your favourite?


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

teddy
xxxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Met the most gorgeous cockapoo puppy at the vets last week. A very pretty apricot boy called Chester. The name really seemed to suit him. I love Teddy too. It was one of our name choices and one of the other boys in our litter was named that.

My favourite name for a black cockapoo would be Taxi!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If i had a boy dog I'd probably call him Bertie or Archie.

Good luck tomorrow

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very difficult, I thought I might get a list to choose from! 

My favourites...
Archie, Bailey, Riley

Others I like...
Charlie, Chase, Harvey, Jake, Zach

Thats's all I can think of that I like atm, i'm not great with boys names though, but the first 3 are my favourite doggy names I can think of  Good luck tomorrow & enjoy agreeing on a name


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ernie, Dave, Frank


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi 

I really like 'Mr Boejangles'... would be shortened to Boe.... 

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi
> 
> I really like 'Mr Boejangles'... would be shortened to Boe....
> 
> Mick


Ah yes, shortened to Boe after neutering! 

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I like Rolly ( form 101 dalmatians) lol can you tell why Lady is Lady?

I also like Riley, Buddy, and just to be different FRED


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh i also like Murphy for a boy.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If Betty had been a boy i would have had to call her Sweep after the character in the Sooty show for those of you that don't know it because for some reason she always reminded us of Sweep when she was a puppy!!

Heres a link to Sweep!!

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=sw...&w=500&h=500&ei=ixzjTtPZHcWP8gOzuc3sAw&zoom=1


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Current fav is Roo. My Mum had a male Bichon called Polo which I thought was a nice name. It suited him perfectly because he was white of course!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

a


Jedicrazy said:


> Current fav is Roo. My Mum had a male Bichon called Polo which I thought was a nice name. It suited him perfectly because he was white of course!


Hands off Clare ! Only joking 

I also like Leroux which means 'red-haired' in French 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My boys list:

Ozzy
Randolph
Arthur
Digby
Max
Chester
Claude
Barkley
Bruno
Dudley
Hector
Toby
Wilson
Wilf
Dougie

That was my short list before we knew we were having Daisy.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Oh i also like Murphy for a boy.


I loved the name Murphy but could never use it as it was the surname of my first love and boyfriend throughout my teenage years......


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

I love the name nutella for a chocolate brown cockapoo.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would end up shortening it to Nutty which would also probably be a good name for a Cockapoo!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> My boys list:
> 
> Ozzy
> Randolph
> ...


I'd hate to see your long list!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I never got as far as narrowing it down as Daisy came along. I just saved the list in my 'Cockapoo' folder just incase we get a new addition sometime.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I never got as far as narrowing it down as Daisy came along. I just saved the list in my 'Cockapoo' folder just incase we get a new addition sometime.


Lol! Picking a name is so hard! Weirdly Betty was about the only name i ever had in mind and prior to getting her I always envisioned having a boy dog!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I had planned on having a boy, we have always had boy animals apart from the chickens! I really struggled with girls names but the decision was pretty much made for us with Daisy. The only reason we changed her from Dizzy to Daisy was because it was too confusing having a Lizzie and a Dizzy in the house! Daisy wasn't on my list of girls names although I do like it. For a girl I liked Siouxsie, Polly or Prudence.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Buzz was originally called "Dave"
Yum-Yum was originally called "Spanky"
Woody II speaks for itself.

If our 'Poos had a bit more of a bite to them as dogs (a la Doberman stylee) I'd like:
Spike
Ice
Flash
Schniff

....anything that cannot be shortened readily or nicknamed (such as our Molly aka MooMoo, Woodetta aka "dettta" - Ziggy aka Zigs - Lucy aka "Lupy Loooo" etc etc).

Stephen xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love 'gentlemen' names 
Like Arthur, George, Patrick, Fredrick, Henry, David 

Oh and of course, VINCENT!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Buzz was originally called "Dave"
> Yum-Yum was originally called "Spanky"
> Woody II speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


What made you change Buzz and Yum-Yum's names' Stephen?

Turi x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I have no idea how we are going to choose - its great fun though!

I love teddy but him indoors refuses to stand on the beach shouting for his teddy


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I like Sabian, Fionn (Irish for Fynn) that leads me to Huckleberry which you could shorten to hucks ... Just be careful passers by don't think your swearing at them. Then Jasper and Apachi.xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> a
> 
> Hands off Clare ! Only joking
> 
> ...


Ah but i'll be needing girls names for my no.2 when she comes along


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah but i'll be needing girls names for my no.2 when she comes along


Oh really?! 

Girls names on our list (before we decided on a boy) were Amber, Pumpkin, Nellie, Jolly, Margo, Lori, Neva and Nutmeg. You can have any of those 

Turi x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

If I ever got another boy it would be Wilson so that I could shout his name like Tom Hanks in Castaway!

Other names if I were to get another boy would be (to tie in with Nacho):

Dorito
Salso (a spin on Salsa which I think is more of a girls name??!)
Burrito or pronounced Breeto

Yep I'm insane!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> If I ever got another boy it would be Wilson so that I could shout his name like Tom Hanks in Castaway!
> 
> Other names if I were to get another boy would be (to tie in with Nacho):
> 
> ...


I don't think you're insane... you just clearly love Mexican food :laugh:

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi

MICK or MIKE.....really

Oh yeah.....Mick


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> I don't think you're insane... you just clearly love Mexican food :laugh:
> 
> Turi x


This is true!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

loobylou said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I have no idea how we are going to choose - its great fun though!
> 
> I love teddy but him indoors refuses to stand on the beach shouting for his teddy


He can always shout 'Ted'!

My husband was like that too but he now calls Biscuit 'Biccy' (indoors only of course!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Of course Oakley is my favourite boys names ... however I do like Oscar and Fletcher  


Laughing at hubby calling Biscuit "Biccy", I love it when my hubby calls Honey "huna huna"... our men just melt when it comes to our poos


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I met a dog in the woods called Winston - I thought this was a fab name! I also love 'gentleman' names. My parents 1st 'show dog' was called Rudolf - very festive!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

The receptionist i work with has a boydog called scooby!! I love that name! My mums springer is called digby which i like too


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh, and i like bertie...


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

tee hee - what did I start with this thread
:laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You started some fun ..  

What is on your short list ?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh gosh

think its a short list at the moment and will certainly change when the other half and daughter start adding into the mix! 

I like

archie
arthur
digby
teddy
buddy
roo
bertie
dexter

:decision:

its been fab seeing everyone's thoughts and names I would never have thought of - thanks everyone x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Digby is fab for a large mix  .. I like them all ....

Just asked my dog naming pro (giggling here.. ) he said Dexter, or Daxter for something a little different ....

Hey don't take my advice .. I am naff at naming kids and cockapoos .. change my mind too many times and end up asking my hubby ...

You will chose a perfect name .. I am sure


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

dax for short.......


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

lola24 said:


> The receptionist i work with has a boydog called scooby!! I love that name! My mums springer is called digby which i like too


Ah my dads working cocker spaniel is called Scooby! I agree it is a fab name!


----------

